# Raffle to help fellow AS member manyhobies



## Stihl Livin (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok AS members we are going to have a raffle for manyhobies. This is my first time doing one so please be patient with me. The raffle will end March 26 at 12am. Tickets will be assigned to each person as the donations come in, in the order they were received. 

Manyhobies was injured in a car accident back on Dec. 7 2012 and has been unable to do much physical work. The van he was driving was a friend that he was doing repairs on it for. They are out the van but they have been able to stay friends. There also is a gtg Saturday March 2 at 9am to help replenish his wood supply. 


As donated prizes come in they will be added to the list in order. 

EDIT: SEE BELOW

here is the link to donate and please leave your AS user name so I can keep everything in order. 


https://www.wepay.com/donations/manyhobies-accident


EDIT: Here is the updated prize list as of 3/21:

Scooterbum- *rebuilt Stihl 034 super*

Mastermind- *free woods port on a pro saw*

Joe B- *choice of 16 inch oregon or sandvik bar*. 2 will be given away seperately and winner has choice of either bar.

Chadihman- *2 sets of 5 stihl chains up to 28 inch*. .325 or 3/8 or .404 winners choice

derbyguy-* 2 Fiskars x27 axes*. given away seperately

Jacob J- *rebuilt Husky 350*

Naked arborist- *free mild woods port or new Mac 35cc saw*. winners choice.

Winners will be contacted after the drawing with what they have one and will have to contact the member who donated the prize. Be sure to send your shipping address so the prize can be sent to you.

The end date of the drawing has been extended to* April 3rd at 12am*. Drawing will be held *April 6th at 10 am* at the home of manyhobies. His daughter will be drawing the tickets. Thank you to all that have helped manyhobies with his recovery.


----------



## chadihman (Feb 26, 2013)

Donation sent. Shoot I didn't use my username. Clicked the donation link before I read the whole post. :bang:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 26, 2013)

Every 10 dollars donated gets a ticket in the raffle. Also looking for more raffle items. The 034 super current owner is going to talk to someone to see if they will give it a port job if so desired. I just read some more of how other injured members have be helped out in there raffles. Lets see if this one can equal those with your donations.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 26, 2013)

Almost 3 hours in and 100 views and very little response. Come on AS let's get this going. It has been done in the past with great response.


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2013)

If I were working or had any cash I'd be more than happy to help. Sadly enough all I can offer is my best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll chip in some stuff for the raffle for sure. When it's daylight again I'll get some stuff out.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I'll chip in some stuff for the raffle for sure. When it's daylight again I'll get some stuff out.



Thanks so much Jacob. Hopefully things pick up today for the raffle.


----------



## chadihman (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello, anyone here? $10 gets a ticket. I'll work up something for the raffle. Just bare with me. I'm only a week post op so I'm walking slow and cant bend over yet. My wife is my laborer


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks chad. Can't believe how slow this is starting out.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 27, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Thanks chad. Can't believe how slow this is starting out.



Eh, give it a little bit it will come alive. Very liked member going to a good cause. I have some things I will try and get posted up today as well.
Give me a few minutes and I will get in on the raffle as well. Kudos to you for starting a raffle, I really wish I could make it up to the GTG, I would be very humbled to be able to help and meet some new faces.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 27, 2013)

Patience Grasshopper..................

Anybody know how to make this a Sticky?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Patience Grasshopper..................
> 
> Anybody know how to make this a Sticky?



Thanks scoot. I was trying to figure out how to sticky this last night with no luck. :help:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 27, 2013)

Done......


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Feb 27, 2013)

A great big thank you to whomever made this a sticky.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

Received a donation with no AS user name attached. Can you help me out with it please. R Delawter is his name


----------



## chadihman (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a sticky! Now your thinkin with your dip stick Jimmy.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 27, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Received a donation with no AS user name attached. Can you help me out with it please. R Delawter is his name



That's his user name as well. http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=42443


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> That's his user name as well. http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=42443



Thanks Steve.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

How about another prize?

I'll kick in a woods port on any good running pro style saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

Kicked in 20.00 too. 

Come on dudes.........this is AS. We help one another out.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 27, 2013)

good thing here guys :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## kam (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in.





.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

*user names not showing up*

Got the AS username deal figured out. Just please be sure to leave them. Thanks everyone

Mastermind thank you so much for donating the woods port.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 27, 2013)

Put me down for 5 tickets. Are you doing the incentive deal like we have on other raffles? 1 ticket $10, $50 gets 6 tickets. 

:kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 27, 2013)

I put a message in on the wepay thing saying it was from andydodgegeek, did that not work? If not my name is andy carlson.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Put me down for 5 tickets. Are you doing the incentive deal like we have on other raffles? 1 ticket $10, $50 gets 6 tickets.
> 
> :kilt::kilt::kilt::kilt:



Thanks for filling me in on that Andy. I never thought of it and will do that incentive and if you guys have any other ideas on incentives let me know.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> I put a message in on the wepay thing saying it was from andydodgegeek, did that not work? If not my name is andy carlson.



And you sure look good in a kilt. 





You got a purty mouth too


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And you sure look good in a kilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr Peanut, I'd look good in one of your skirts too.


----------



## JoeB (Feb 27, 2013)

Count me in too. pm sent


----------



## leeha (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in, donation sent.
Wish him a speedy recovery.




Lee


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in for some. I'll look around and see what I can come up with at home. If nothing else I might do some free chain grinding.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 27, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Ok AS members we are going to have a raffle for manyhobies. This is my first time doing one so please be patient with me. The raffle will end March 26 at 12am. Tickets will be assigned to each person as the donations come in, in the order they were received.
> 
> Manyhobies was injured in a car accident back on Dec. 7 2012 and has been unable to do much physical work. The van he was driving was a friend that he was doing repairs on it for. They are out the van but they have been able to stay friends. There also is a gtg Saturday March 2 at 9am to help replenish his wood supply.
> 
> ...



Edited


----------



## excess650 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And you sure look good in a kilt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear banjo music........


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 27, 2013)

excess650 said:


> I hear banjo music........



I bet it's coming outta yer arse. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## LowVolt (Feb 27, 2013)

Prayers and well wishes sent to manyhobies and his family.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Feb 27, 2013)

Got my raffle ticket. Wish I was closer to participate in the GTG. Wish I could do more but not much spare change these days. Get well soon man and let's keep going AS and show ManyHobbies some love.


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 27, 2013)

Get well soon Manyhobies. 

Subscribed opcorn:

I'll be back to make a donation after I get paid.


----------



## MnSam (Feb 27, 2013)

In for a couple, and a couple (or more) before the end. Looking into the GTG too. And kudos to Randy, if that doesn't draw people in I don't know what will!


----------



## chadihman (Feb 28, 2013)

*10 stihl rsc chains added*

I'm throwing in 10 STIHL RSC chains. You pick your size up to 28" .325,3/8 or .404


----------



## Stihl Livin (Feb 28, 2013)

chadihman said:


> I'm throwing in 10 STIHL RSC chains. You pick your size up to 28" .325,3/8 or .404



Thanks chadihman. Are you going to do them all together.


----------



## JoeB (Feb 28, 2013)

Im throwing in 2 bars. I have oregon power match 160RNDD009 16" 3/8 .050 60dl and a sandvik windsor speed tip 16CJL50STA 3/8" .050 59dl. Each 
winner can choose witch bar he or she wants and I will ship it to them for free.


----------



## half_full (Feb 28, 2013)

I'll throw in a wild thing that only needs a P&C and B&C.

Just kidding. I'll have to settle for a few raffle tickets


----------



## JoeB (Feb 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention that these bars are new still in the original package


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 1, 2013)

Ive tried 4 different times to get the WePay thing to work, and it just aint jiving with me for some reason. I have an account from jasha's donations, but cant remember my dang password. :bang:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 1, 2013)

wigglesworth said:


> Ive tried 4 different times to get the WePay thing to work, and it just aint jiving with me for some reason. I have an account from jasha's donations, but cant remember my dang password. :bang:



How is your recovery coming? Thanks for your support!


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 1, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> How is your recovery coming? Thanks for your support!



Here lately, I've been hurtin everyday. Not bad, just dull aching and I have to remind myself not to overdo it. The doc said it would be a year or two before I was 100%.

Other than that, Im doing good.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 1, 2013)

*Great to hear things are getting a bit better!*



wigglesworth said:


> Here lately, I've been hurtin everyday. Not bad, just dull aching and I have to remind myself not to overdo it. The doc said it would be a year or two before I was 100%.
> 
> Other than that, Im doing good.



I know that dull ache all too well! At least I can go from a standing position to sitting down without worrying about pain shooting through me! Currently, I pay for it when I try to push, pull, or lift something. Sounds like actions involved in WORK! :msp_ohmy:

My MRI wasn't as impressive as yours! :msp_w00t:  Just a little corner missing/cracked.

Great to hear things are getting a bit better!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated the list of prizes yet. However I am going to add 2 fiskars x27s to the list to be given away seperately. Keep the donations coming in guys we are doing good but we are better than good here on AS.


----------



## stltreedr (Mar 1, 2013)

Donation sent-
Get well soon.

BTW- Should I happen to win the raffle, draw again, and let someone else win.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Updated prize list*

1. Stihl 034 super fully gone through and ready to run. 

2. Free woods port on any pro saw from Mastermind

3. 16 inch Oregon bar 3/8 .050 or Sandvik Windsor Speed tip 3/8 .050. Your choice he has plenty of both.

4 10 Stihl rsc chains up to 28 inch in either .325-3/8or.404. I believe these are going in groups of 5.

5. 2 Fiskars x27 axes to be given away seperately. 

Hopefully we can get some more. I know the other raffles have done very well lets not have this one be the dud.


----------



## excess650 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm a little cash strapped at the moment, but will participate whether by $$ for tickets or making a prize donation.


----------



## Bushmans (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in! Ticket just purchased!
Get well soon many Hobbies!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 1, 2013)

Bushmans said:


> I'm in! Ticket just purchased!
> Get well soon many Hobbies!



Thanks a bunch! Maybe you'll get lucky and win a wild thing! :hmm3grin2orange: (I don't think it's in the prize pool YET!)


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 1, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Thanks a bunch! Maybe you'll get lucky and win a wild thing! :hmm3grin2orange: (I don't think it's in the prize pool YET!)



Im sure we could get one rounded up:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bushmans (Mar 1, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Thanks a bunch! Maybe you'll get lucky and win a wild thing! :hmm3grin2orange: (I don't think it's in the prize pool YET!)



I've got 2 little Poulans on the bench right now. Don't need another!
One just needs a new coil but the guy disappeared on me. An AS member offered me one for $10 and I can't get the guy to confirm. Good thing he is a friend.

Looking forward to seeing the responses as well as watching that number grow!
I really hope it skyrockets!
:msp_w00t:


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Mar 1, 2013)

Donation sent, forgot to add my user name. First name is Glen, last is Rxxxxxx.

Thanks for getting this going. Always willing to help some one in need.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 1, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> Donation sent, forgot to add my user name. First name is Glen, last is Rxxxxxx.
> 
> Thanks for getting this going. Always willing to help some one in need.



Thank you trailtrimmer


----------



## stihlguy (Mar 1, 2013)

Donation sent for 4 tickets, also forgot to enter user name(David Kxxxxxx) 
Prayers for a speedy and lasting recovery.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 2, 2013)

Put this on Off Topic also.

Mastermind put it on Firewood etc. last night!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks Uncle John. How's the 026 treating you.


----------



## unclemoustache (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd rather mail a check. Is there an address I can send it to?


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Mar 2, 2013)

Donation sent!


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 2, 2013)

*My backs junk, I feel your pain*

I have some saws just being shelf queens. I did get a brand spanking new Mac the other day. It is a 35cc lil time big box store number. It has a broken coil screw that needs to be replaced. I wonder if the port job should go there and it will walk on these Earthquake jobbies  Clamshell port job :msp_w00t:
I do think a woods port would be better used on another saw but, who would buy this thing at auction with all proceeds donated?
Maybe, instead build the 3,500 Timbermaster sleeper an auction that off?

I need feedback on this.
Get Well Soon MH


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 2, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> I have some saws just being shelf queens. I did get a brand spanking new Mac the other day. It is a 35cc lil time big box store number. It has a broken coil screw that needs to be replaced. I wonder if the port job should go there and it will walk on these Earthquake jobbies  *Clamshell port job* :msp_w00t:
> I do think a woods port would be better used on another saw but, who would buy this thing at auction with all proceeds donated?
> Maybe, instead build the 3,500 Timbermaster sleeper an auction that off?
> 
> ...



I believe Stumpy ported some MS290s or bigger clammies!

Working on it! These guys just eased my pain a lot!


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry about taking so long on the 034Super info. Cameras shooting B/W. Have to get my youngest to straighten it out when she gets by here then I'll have some pictures up.

Anyhow the history on the saw is it was straight gassed. Piston, rings, crank seals, carb kit and fuel lines & filter. New Stihl 16" bar and chain. I built this one to keep but seems it'll do more good here. Plastics are a little rough but I'll see if I can dress her up a little.

Runs real strong, the only mod is I opened the muffler a little to let her breath. Ran it a couple weeks ago and put about 4 tanks through her. Great saw, light enough to work all day but will still pull a longer bar if needed. One of my all time favorite firewood saws. I think it makes a good first prize in the raffle.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 4, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Sorry about taking so long on the 034Super info. Cameras shooting B/W. Have to get my youngest to straighten it out when she gets by here then I'll have some pictures up.
> 
> Anyhow the history on the saw is it was straight gassed. Piston, rings, crank seals, carb kit and fuel lines & filter. New Stihl 16" bar and chain. *I built this one to keep but seems it'll do more good here.* Plastics are a little rough but I'll see if I can dress her up a little.
> 
> Runs real strong, the only mod is I opened the muffler a little to let her breath. Ran it a couple weeks ago and put about 4 tanks through her. Great saw, light enough to work all day but will still pull a longer bar if needed. One of my all time favorite firewood saws. I think it makes a good first prize in the raffle.



Thanks! That means A LOT! (Don't tell anyone this, I shed a tear or two about this post!) What a gift!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 4, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Thanks! That means A LOT! (Don't tell anyone this, I shed a tear or two about this post!) What a gift!



How many where shed after we left Saturday.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 4, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> How many where shed after we left Saturday.




I think zero, because they were closed! However, the gratitude was there! :msp_tongue:


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll put in for a couple of tickets on friday. Broke as hell in the mean time. 

Get well soon bud.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 5, 2013)

*Ticket update*

Ok guys here is an update on the tickets. 

I bought a roll of tickets and as tickets are bought I write the AS user name on the back as we'll as write the ticket numbers next to the user name as I write them down with each ticket bought. It is maybe more than I need to do but this I feel is the best way to do it my first time. I will pm the ticket numbers out to each member this week and as I get more in I will do it as fast as I can. Sorry for the delay but this is all new to me so I'm figuring it out as I go. I am thinking of extending the raffle so I can do the drawings on a weekend so I can meet up with some members to assist me and record the drawing. Any questions or suggestions please feel free to post them or pm me. Thanks and remember to get your tickets. Also could use a few more prizes.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 5, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Ok guys here is an update on the tickets.
> 
> I bought a roll of tickets and as tickets are bought I write the AS user name on the back as we'll as write the ticket numbers next to the user name as I write them down with each ticket bought. It is maybe more than I need to do but this I feel is the best way to do it my first time. I will pm the ticket numbers out to each member this week and as I get more in I will do it as fast as I can. Sorry for the delay but this is all new to me so I'm figuring it out as I go. I am thinking of extending the raffle so I can do the drawings on a weekend so I can meet up with some members to assist me and record the drawing. Any questions or suggestions please feel free to post them or pm me. Thanks and remember to get your tickets. Also could use a few more prizes.



I would get a young'n to draw the winners. Kids love doing that stuff. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, I have gotten NO feedback from anyone on what I put out there. This should help sell a few more tickets.

I'll offer up a FREE mild woods port job on any chainsaw. It will NOT include cutting the squish. My thoughts are that someone may not want to run high octane gas or have a tough to start saw that does not have a compression release on it. Besides that my lathe will not be set up in the shop until next month. It is just sitting there waiting for the shop to get other things finished first. You can send me the saw or the cylinder. I will do the muff mod if you send it along. I will install a pop up if you send it with the saw. I will not be responsible for your sore wrist  If you would like new rings installed or any other parts just ask or send them along. Your chance to get a free build with a bump up in power and cooling.

If this is not acceptable to the OP I can send you or the winner a brand new Mac 35cc saw to auction off or give away, same thing really. Your choice pick one. I'll get the saw specs tomorrow when I fix the broken coil screw. PM me if your interested.


----------



## winland (Mar 8, 2013)

Donation sent

Get well soon.

Chuck


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's my little donation for the raffle: a freshly rebuilt Husky 350 with a pristine 353 cylinder and a new piston and ring. 





It has a bunch of new parts including the muffler, muffler brace, piston + ring, carb kit, and air dam. The main bearings/seals combo, wrist pin, clips, crank, and crank pan are all pristine OEM parts out of a low hour run-over saw. The top cover is faded but looks ok. This should be a dandy runner for someone and I'm working on a Windsor 16" bar and a new Oregon 21 chisel .325" chain for it.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 8, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's my little donation for the raffle: a freshly rebuilt Husky 350 with a pristine 353 cylinder and a new piston and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Jacob. This is another very generous donation from a AS member. Things are looking up great on the prize donations hopefully the ticket purchases pick up too. Thank you Jacob :yourock:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 9, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's my little donation for the raffle: a freshly rebuilt Husky 350 with a pristine 353 cylinder and a new piston and ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys are awesome! I know full well JJ, that you could have sold that saw for a nice profit!



derbyguy said:


> Thank you Jacob. This is another very generous donation from a AS member. Things are looking up great on the prize donations hopefully the ticket purchases pick up too. Thank you Jacob :yourock:



Thanks to everyone who's helped out on this thread and at my place cutting and splitting wood!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

We got a great group here.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 9, 2013)

i just checked donation page ,i would have thought this would be at 3 times the amount by now ,common guys this is a good cause ,and some nice prizes here too boot


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 9, 2013)

Thought I'd give you guys faces to go with the names. I hope I don't scare anyone! :hmm3grin2orange:

This is my wife, Linda and our little girl Lilyana Grace who will be 5 May 1st. This was taken last summer at Linda's parents place.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i just checked donation page ,i would have thought this would be at 3 times the amount by now ,common guys this is a good cause ,and some nice prizes here too boot



I think we over raffled in the recent past. 

That and a lot of guys just ain't got any extra in this day and time.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think we over raffled in the recent past.
> 
> That and a lot of guys just ain't got any extra in this day and time.



That's okay guys! Anything is appreciated, and is better than nothing. A few guys have contacted me directly too. Thanks!

What would really do my heart good is to hear of guys ganging up on other guys and getting their wood done in a few hours instead of taking most of the summer.  :msp_thumbup: What do you say? A couple 3 threads of this action?


----------



## husky01 (Mar 9, 2013)

:agree2:


manyhobies said:


> That's okay guys! Anything is appreciated, and is better than nothing. A few guys have contacted me directly too. Thanks!
> 
> What would really do my heart good is to hear of guys ganging up on other guys and getting their wood done in a few hours instead of taking most of the summer.  :msp_thumbup: What do you say? A couple 3 threads of this action?


----------



## winland (Mar 9, 2013)

Placing this type of Raffle thread, to help a fellow AS member, in the Chainsaw section or the Firewood, Heating and Wood Burning Equipment section seems very inefficient in contacting all the AS Forum users.

If a "crawl" or special banner could be placed at the top of the AS Forum homepage, above or below the Sponsors ads or have a specific heading/thread dedicated to Raffles might be more efficient in drawing in more donations.

If those can not be done, maybe placing Raffles into the "Tradin' Post" might attract additional contrabutions.

Just trying to get the word out to ALL 96,000+ members.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think we over raffled in the recent past.
> 
> That and a lot of guys just ain't got any extra in this day and time.



A lot of the guys here are fighting their own battles too. Health problems, financial setbacks, family issues- there's a lot going with this group right now. 



winland said:


> Just trying to get the word out to ALL 96,000+ members.



I think the chainsaw forum is about as good as it gets here. Most members breeze through here on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 9, 2013)

Donation sent. Thanks to those that contributed, you guys are great.

Hope the week went well for you, Dan.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 9, 2013)

winland said:


> Just trying to get the word out to ALL 96,000+ members.



Thanks. Looks like the word got out alright just the way it was.

And to you guys who helped out Manyhobies...you did a great thing.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Reposted the PM Canadien 270 in the classifieds. All money from saw goes directly to Manyhobies. Should make someone a good parts source, or possible restoration. Check it out!


----------



## saw2012 (Mar 10, 2013)

*raffle*

just brought my ticket, since i am the other side of the pond if i win please draw another ticket


----------



## mrector (Mar 10, 2013)

donation made. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 10, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> That's okay guys! Anything is appreciated, and is better than nothing. A few guys have contacted me directly too. Thanks!
> 
> What would really do my heart good is to hear of guys ganging up on other guys and getting their wood done in a few hours instead of taking most of the summer.  :msp_thumbup: What do you say? A couple 3 threads of this action?



Dan just let me know if the people that have contacted you directly want to be included in the raffle so I can get there tickets assigned to them. Thank you everyone for you support. It sure is nice to know that we have family all around the chainsaw world.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

saw2012 said:


> just brought my ticket, since i am the other side of the pond if i win please draw another ticket



You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 10, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> That's okay guys! Anything is appreciated, and is better than nothing. A few guys have contacted me directly too. Thanks!
> 
> What would really do my heart good is to hear of guys ganging up on other guys and getting their wood done in a few hours instead of taking most of the summer.  :msp_thumbup: What do you say? A couple 3 threads of this action?





Mastermind said:


> You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?



You are one great guy Randy. Now get them other saws done so we can see the 241c results


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> You are one great guy Randy. Now get them other saws done so we can see the 241c results



I once spent two years of my life so sick that sitting and reading was about all I could do......that changes a man a bit.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> *I once spent two years of my life so sick that sitting and reading was about all I could do.*.....that changes a man a bit.



WoW! That's a long time to be doing almost nothing!

You know, I was thinking, (I know, that's trouble!) I have a feeling that many of the guys helping us out have been in the same shoes and can understand what I'm going through. You probably understand more than I do since I'm still going through it. Thanks!

When the guys/gals were here cutting wood for us, I thought I at least could run the splitter control lever. WRONG! Even that was too much! :msp_mad: WHEN will this bad dream end? :msp_confused:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Mar 10, 2013)

saw2012 said:


> just brought my ticket, since i am the other side of the pond if i win please draw another ticket





Mastermind said:


> You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?



I am.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?



OK the monkey talked me into it.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?



I'll pitch in. Can't pay it all but I'll throw what I can.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 10, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> OK the monkey talked me into it.



Don't you mean the chimp


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 10, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Don't you mean the chimp



Hes barely classy enough to be called a "monkey" instead of just "that primate".


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 10, 2013)

I've got the shipping on the 034S covered regardless of where it goes, so get them tickets!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 10, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> I've got the shipping on the 034S covered regardless of where it goes, so get them tickets!!
> 
> Sent from my Goofy Phone Thingie !!!



:msp_scared: :spam:

Thank you!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 10, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> I've got the shipping on the 034S covered regardless of where it goes, so get them tickets!!



Scoot any luck with those pictures yet.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 10, 2013)

Here's a video of the 350 in action: I'm gonna do some more tweaking on it this week but so far, it runs good with a good powerband for a 50cc saw.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/__MjVl-X3xo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 10, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's a video of the 350 in action: I'm gonna do some more tweaking on it this week but so far, it runs good with a good powerband for a 50cc saw.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/__MjVl-X3xo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



This will make a great firewood saw for some lucky person.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 10, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's a video of the 350 in action: I'm gonna do some more tweaking on it this week but so far, it runs good with a good powerband for a 50cc saw.
> 
> ......



That's going to make someone a really nice saw! What type of wood is that?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 10, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> That's going to make someone a really nice saw! What type of wood is that?



Pacific Madrone. I'm going to try a couple of different carburetor set-ups on it for whatever gives best results. It does have the updated intake with the metal clamp.


----------



## LowVolt (Mar 10, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> WoW! That's a long time to be doing almost nothing!
> 
> You know, I was thinking, (I know, that's trouble!) I have a feeling that many of the guys helping us out have been in the same shoes and can understand what I'm going through. You probably understand more than I do since I'm still going through it. Thanks!
> 
> When the guys/gals were here cutting wood for us, I thought I at least could run the splitter control lever. WRONG! Even that was too much! :msp_mad: WHEN will this bad dream end? :msp_confused:



Fortunately I cannot relate. But I believe I have the ability to really think about what it would be like if I was laid up for a while. And well, it scares me. So if I have the means of helping out a little, I do it. 

This storm will pass my friend, stay positive! Thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Here's a video of the 350 in action: I'm gonna do some more tweaking on it this week but so far, it runs good with a good powerband for a 50cc saw.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/__MjVl-X3xo?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



We weren't expecting a video for like three weeks, were we, Randy?


----------



## tbone75 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guess I don't get out enough, making a donation in just a sec !

Hang in there ! It will get better ! Been down 2 different times myself over the years! Just a slow process !


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 11, 2013)

Donation sent. Hope you are doing better Dan.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Mar 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?



I'm in for a few bucks to help!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 11, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> Well, I have gotten NO feedback from anyone on what I put out there. This should help sell a few more tickets.
> 
> I'll offer up a FREE mild woods port job on any chainsaw. It will NOT include cutting the squish. My thoughts are that someone may not want to run high octane gas or have a tough to start saw that does not have a compression release on it. Besides that my lathe will not be set up in the shop until next month. It is just sitting there waiting for the shop to get other things finished first. You can send me the saw or the cylinder. I will do the muff mod if you send it along. I will install a pop up if you send it with the saw. I will not be responsible for your sore wrist  If you would like new rings installed or any other parts just ask or send them along. Your chance to get a free build with a bump up in power and cooling.
> 
> If this is not acceptable to the OP I can send you or the winner a brand new Mac 35cc saw to auction off or give away, same thing really. Your choice pick one. I'll get the saw specs tomorrow when I fix the broken coil screw. PM me if your interested.



Add this to the growing list of all ready donated raffle items. Winner can choose the mild port or the new mac 35cc saw?. 

Also Jacob J. has donated a nice rebuilt husky 350 with a 353 top end. 

Lets get the tickets guys. There are some great prizes to be given away to help a great AS member. The first time I personally met Dan and his family was at the gtg that VINIFIREWOOD set a date to and I followed by starting a thread that turned into a great outing. It is amazing to see how people from far away and local can gtg to help out a fellow member and great person. Thank you to everyone for the generousity by either donating an item to be raffled off or purchasing raffle tickets.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 11, 2013)

I/we are totally blessed and humbled with such kind words! What a great outpouring from the generous people here on AS! 

Thanks one and all!

Dan, Linda, and Lilyana Grace LaDuke


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Dan, the PM Canadien is going to a good home, and a great cause. You should be getting a little something to help you out from the new owner. I think you have a plenty here pulling for you- your back may still be down but you have to feel like a million bucks knowing all of these fine folks are thinking of you in this time. Wish you the best, and if you were closer you would see a one man GTG helping you with the wood on a regular basis haha. You might even ask me to stop cutting your trees down. On a serious note, I wish you the best and no doubt you will pull through this stronger than you were before. 

Jeff S. and family


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 11, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Dan, the PM Canadien is going to a good home, and a great cause. You should be getting a little something to help you out from the new owner. I think you have a plenty here pulling for you- your back may still be down but you have to feel like a million bucks knowing all of these fine folks are thinking of you in this time. Wish you the best, and if you were closer you would see a one man GTG helping you with the wood on a regular basis haha. *You might even ask me to stop cutting your trees down.* On a serious note, I wish you the best and no doubt you will pull through this stronger than you were before.
> 
> Jeff S. and family



Jeff, Thanks for your generous contribution and kind words!

Yes, we do have a couple of trees that we'd like to keep standing!n:msp_w00t: :msp_tongue: :help:

Like stated in an earlier post, I'd like to see more guys helping each other out.


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You you win I'll help pay shipping to you......who else is up for that?



I'll have a crack at that..... I take refugees from the Emu Legs shop.........not that I need another small saw, surely? :msp_tongue:


Derbyguy - you may want to either edit your first post to add in all the later stuff, or consolidate everything into a post later on......

Edit: Donation made....


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Deep South. I haven't been able to reedit the op but I will do a consolidated post closer to the end. I have set an end date that is posted I believe but I do know I'm going to change it to after Easter so I can set up a video raffle drawing thanks for the feed back. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 12, 2013)

Derbyguy, if you get a list of all the goodies, I can edit it in to the original post for ya.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 12, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Derbyguy, if you get a list of all the goodies, I can edit it in to the original post for ya.



Thanks Steve. Ill get it to you this weekend.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 12, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Derbyguy, if you get a list of all the goodies, I can edit it in to the original post for ya.



Good to see that your training is working! :msp_biggrin:

Thanks Steve for your contribution to AS!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 12, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Dan, the PM Canadien is going to a good home, and a great cause. *You should be getting a little something to help you out from the new owner.* I think you have a plenty here pulling for you- your back may still be down but you have to feel like a million bucks knowing all of these fine folks are thinking of you in this time. Wish you the best, and if you were closer you would see a one man GTG helping you with the wood on a regular basis haha. You might even ask me to stop cutting your trees down. On a serious note, I wish you the best and no doubt you will pull through this stronger than you were before.
> 
> Jeff S. and family



Received! Thanks! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 13, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Good to see that your training is working! :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Steve for your contribution to AS!



A useful moderator?  on many forums that is an oxymoron. otstir:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 13, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> A useful moderator?  on many forums that is an oxymoron. otstir:



The current crop here is not so bad. There have been some as described here in the past, most of them are now retired.


----------



## saw2012 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi i see a lot of you have offered to help with postage if i win anything so i would like to say thankyou for the offer and you are all a great bunch of people. However its not about winning for me, so if by some small chance i did win anything i would like the prize to be auctioned and the proceeds sent to manyhobies.


----------



## winland (Mar 15, 2013)

REPS sent to saw2012

:wave::wave:


----------



## jcouch (Mar 15, 2013)

Donation sent. Get well soon.


----------



## hydrodog (Mar 16, 2013)

Get well soon, donation sent.


----------



## smuzz (Mar 16, 2013)

As someone who got pinned under a semi truck September 2012 fracturing my pelvis in fourteen places along with minor other things, understand while different from you and your situation been out of a wheel chair for a month now and still learning to walk well again, while it seems like it takes forever it will get better... Was lucky my small employer had good insurance, hope you have a speedy recovery and donation made wish could give more but hope ever bit helps.....

Good luck, and get well soon...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 17, 2013)

smuzz said:


> As someone who got pinned under a semi truck September 2012 fracturing my pelvis in fourteen places along with minor other things, understand while different from you and your situation been out of a wheel chair for a month now and still learning to walk well again, while it seems like it takes forever it will get better... Was lucky my small employer had good insurance, hope you have a speedy recovery and donation made wish could give more but hope ever bit helps.....
> 
> Good luck, and get well soon...



WoW! That had to of HURT! Glad to hear that you're on the mend! Also glad to hear the insurance was there for you!

Thank you for your donation to help us! That goes for all of the other guys who've made the choice to help out! We're blessed!

Thank you! 

Dan, Linda, and Lilyana Grace


----------



## kgip2k (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a Pioneer 970 HollidayII, and a Poulan 1800 I believe super to donate if anyone would be interested. Shipping from 62526 Decatur IL... The poulan missing carb cover and some cylinder scoring, the Pioneer I haven't really looked at. I know not gona be high priced, but both saws fairly complete and if someone could use them I rather see them go to help someone who could use the help.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 18, 2013)

*034 super*

Scooter have you got those pictures of the 034 super for us yet.


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 20, 2013)

Donation gladly sent! Best of luck on your recovery- YOU CAN DO This!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 20, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Donation gladly sent! Best of luck on your recovery- YOU CAN DO This!!



First post is for a donation sent for manyhobies. Welcome to AS. You'll get some rep for first post as a donation.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 20, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> First post is for a donation sent for manyhobies. Welcome to AS. You'll get some rep for first post as a donation.





mainewoods said:


> Donation gladly sent! Best of luck on your recovery- YOU CAN DO This!!



Repped! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## mainewoods (Mar 20, 2013)

Just felt that the first post I made would be to help someone in need, who obviously deserves it, instead of asking for help with a chainsaw. Thanks for the reps.


----------



## DJM750 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in. Good luck manyhobies.



Dave


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 20, 2013)

*updates*

The updated info has been sent to a mod so he can edit it in to the op. There is still time to get your tickets. There are some really great prizes being donated so dont miss out. Thank you to everyone that has got their tickets or even just wished a well and speedy recovery. Everyone here on AS is great and it is great to see how we all come together to help out each other.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 21, 2013)

Added the list of prizes and end date to the first post in this thread, to make it easy for anyone to find. Let me know if there are any errors or anything I need to add.

Here's what I added to the first post:

Scooterbum- rebuilt Stihl 034 super

Mastermind- free woods port on a pro saw

Joe B- choice of 16 inch oregon or sandvik bar. 2 will be given away seperately and winner has choice of either bar.

Chadihman- 2 sets of 5 stihl chains up to 28 inch. .325 or 3/8 or .404 winners choice

derbyguy- 2 Fiskars x27 axes. given away seperately

Jacob J- rebuilt Husky 350

Naked arborist- free mild woods port or new Mac 35cc saw. winners choice.

Winners will be contacted after the drawing with what they have one and will have to contact the member who donated the prize. Be sure to send your shipping address so the prize can be sent to you.

The end date of the drawing has been extended to April 3rd at 12am. Drawing will be held April 6th at 10 am at the home of manyhobies. His daughter will be drawing the tickets. Thank you to all that have helped manyhobies with his recovery.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 27, 2013)

Only 1 week left to get your tickets. Don't miss out on these great prizes.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Mar 27, 2013)

Donation Sent. Thanks for setting this up Derbyguy. You've been in my prayers many hobbies. 

Come on guys...


----------



## JakeG (Mar 27, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> The end date of the drawing has been extended to April 3rd at 12am. Drawing will be held April 6th at 10 am at the home of manyhobies. His daughter will be drawing the tickets. Thank you to all that have helped manyhobies with his recovery.





derbyguy said:


> Only 1 week left to get your tickets. Don't miss out on these great prizes.




 Extra time! Thank you! Dontation made


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in for 2, not sure if I got my AS name on it though...


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 28, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> I'm in for 2, not sure if I got my AS name on it though...



No worries Nik I knew it was you right away. Thank you for the donation. I'll get you your numbers this weekend.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 29, 2013)

Only 4 days left.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 29, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Only 4 days left.



How much have we raised so far? And how are you feeling Dan? Hope all is well.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 29, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> How much have we raised so far? And how are you feeling Dan? Hope all is well.



Last I looked tonight it was just under 1500 after the wepay services plus I have one check at home from a member.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 29, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> How much have we raised so far? And how are you feeling Dan? Hope all is well.



Thanks for asking! I'm doing okay, if I remember to act wimpy! I pick up our little girl tonight and paid for it. But, it was worth it!:hmm3grin2orange: She liked it.



derbyguy said:


> Last I looked tonight it was just under 1500 after the wepay services plus I have one check at home from a member.



https://www.wepay.com/donations/manyhobies-accident

Derbyguy, thanks so much for heading this up! 


And to all of you guys who have given words of encouragement and donated your hard earned money to a guy and his family most of you haven't or will never meet! Thank you!  So far you guys have scraped together $1,535.00! We're encouraged!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Mar 31, 2013)

2 days left to get your tickets to show your support for manyhobies. Thank you to everyone that has already shown there support with either a donation or the kind words and prayers for his recovery.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 31, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> 2 days left to get your tickets to show your support for manyhobies. Thank you to everyone that has already shown there support with either a donation or the kind words and prayers for his recovery.



Praying everyone here has a Blessed Easter, and doesn't OD on chocolate and stuff.

Try to mix in a Peep or two.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 31, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Thanks for asking! I'm doing okay, if I remember to act wimpy! I pick up our little girl tonight and paid for it. But, it was worth it!:hmm3grin2orange: She liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave you some Mooberizer reps. :msp_wink:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 1, 2013)

Tonight at midnight the raffle ends. I believe I have gotten everyone there numbers. If not pm me and I will get them to you before Saturdays drawing with manyhobies.


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 1, 2013)

Donation sent - heal fast MH!!!


----------



## mrhornet (Apr 1, 2013)

Hang in there Manyhobies


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 1, 2013)

Sent


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 1, 2013)

in the mail. get well manyhobbies.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 1, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Sent



If you and Jer win, I can supply a gift certificate to "The Golden Corral" in lieu of a saw. I know how it is feeding growing children.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 1, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> If you and Jer win, I can supply a gift certificate to "The Golden Corral" in lieu of a saw. I know how it is feeding growing children.



They might pay you to take them.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 1, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> They might pay you to take them.



I have a habit of selling children to the glue factory.


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 1, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I have a habit of selling children to the glue factory.



You wouldn't make it one day with my three. Lol. 

I don't know how my wife does it.....


----------



## Mrs. J (Apr 1, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> If you and Jer win, I can supply a gift certificate to "The Golden Corral" in lieu of a saw. I know how it is feeding growing children.



Sounds like a great deal. I don't really like them loud saw things.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 1, 2013)

Mrs. J said:


> Sounds like a great deal. I don't really like them loud saw things.



Me neither.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 1, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Me neither.:msp_biggrin:



:msp_scared:





:msp_w00t:


:big_smile:


Yeah! RIGHT! LoL!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 2, 2013)

*End date edit*

Sorry everyone I miss spoke yesterday on the end date. It is actually tonight at midnight that the donation page ends. Please accept my apology for the incorrect information. Lets see if we can all come together today to boost the numbers.


----------



## OldMontanaFart (Apr 2, 2013)

*Count me in-*

Haven't been to AS for awhile, just ran across this-don't have time to read all 11 pages for details. Can I use PayPal to send a donation? Gotta go to town now, will check back before 10PM MDT tonite.


----------



## OldMontanaFart (Apr 2, 2013)

*Duh-*

Just found the wepay link in the last palace ***I*** would ever think to look...on page 1...old age is a curse...but I guess it beats the alternative-


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 4, 2013)

So what's the status? Did I win??? :msp_unsure::msp_unsure:


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 4, 2013)

drawing's not till 4/6 Josh.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 4, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> drawing's not till 4/6 Josh.



Could you draw him a pic?

I've got this one......probably won't help.


----------



## JakeG (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Could you draw him a pic?
> 
> I've got this one......probably won't help.



might turn up the oiler ,looks like the bar tips warm


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 5, 2013)

:big_smile:


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 5, 2013)

Darn it - I got 4/6 and 6/4 mixed up again....


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 5, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> Darn it - I got 4/6 and 6/4 mixed up again....



I hear a lot of kids can have that affect on a guy! :msp_scared: :msp_smile:


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 5, 2013)

Tomorrow is the big day. I am taking Dan and his family to breakfast in the morning and then we are going to do the drawing right after. I want to thank everyone again for there thoughts and prayers and donations for Dan and his family. Not sure if I can post the total amount raised but you can scold me later. The total donations come to 1680.79. Good luck to everyone tomorrow. And unclemoustache just calm down the raffle will be here soon enough.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 6, 2013)

*Everything is done*

The drawing has been complete and will up load the video and results this afternoon once I get home. Just an FYI to josh you were the first name drawin so we decided to redraw. 





Just kidding but you did win


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 6, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> The drawing has been complete and will up load the video and results this afternoon once I get home. Just an FYI to josh you were the first name drawin so we decided to redraw.
> Just kidding but you did win





unclemoustache said:


> So what's the status? Did I win??? :msp_unsure::msp_unsure:



We have a volunteer following up on your prize now.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 6, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> So what's the status? Did I win??? :msp_unsure::msp_unsure:





derbyguy said:


> The drawing has been complete and will up load the video and results this afternoon once I get home. Just an FYI to josh you were the first name drawin so we decided to redraw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jacob J. said:


> We have a volunteer following up on your prize now.



Man, I was hoping to win that prize.:mad2:


----------



## winland (Apr 6, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> The drawing has been complete and will up load the video and results this afternoon once I get home. Just an FYI to josh you were the first name drawin so we decided to redraw.
> 
> Just kidding but you did win



Do we have the results of the drawing?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 6, 2013)

winland said:


> Do we have the results of the drawing?



derbyguy is off helping a friend on a remodel!  His wife says he's never home!


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 6, 2013)

winland said:


> Do we have the results of the drawing?



We have a drawring.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 6, 2013)

Just got home from a day of fun. I will be sitting down with the wife to load the video soon. I will also list the results so it is clear. I will also be sending a pm to the winners and to the people that donated the prizes so everyone is aware. We did the drawing from the last prize donated to the first prize that was donated. Thank you again to everyone that helped make this possible.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 6, 2013)

*Raffle Drawing*

Here is the video you have all been waiting for. I will also list the results after the video is posted.

Raffle for fellow AS member - YouTube


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 6, 2013)

1. mild woods port or mini mac 35cc saw from nakedarborist (winners choice) is going to unclemoustache 880 346

2. rebuilt husky 350 from jacobj is going to deepsouth 880 334

3. fiskars x27 axe from derbyguy is going to rdelawter 880 226

4. fiskars x27 axe from derbyguy is going to fatguy 880 391

5. 5 stihl chains up to 28 inch from chadihman (winners choice for pitch and gauge) is going to wagnerwerks 880 383

6. 5 stihl chains up to 28 inch from chadihman(winners choice for pitch and gauge) is going to ohvarmnter 880 298

7. 16 inch bar from joeb (winners choice Oregon or sandvik) is going to jake g 880 386

8. 16 inch bar from joeb (winners choice Oregon or sandvik) is going to dan in wi 880 273

9. pro saw woods port from mastermind is going to mainewoods 880 371

10. rebuilt stihl 034 super from scooterbum is going to bigdaddy r 880 259

Thank you everyone that helped make this possible.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Apr 6, 2013)

5. 5 stihl chains up to 28 inch from chadihman (winners choice for pitch and gauge) is going to wagnerwerks 880 383

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 6, 2013)

I will send out all the pms tomorrow as its been a long day and Im beat.


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 6, 2013)

8. 16 inch bar from joeb (winners choice Oregon or sandvik) is going to dan in wi 880 273

Woo Hoo!

Thanks JoeB!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 6, 2013)

I haven't watched the video so can someone tell me how it turned out. This was my first time doing something like this and don't want a bad rep


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 6, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> I haven't watched the video so can someone tell me how it turned out. This was my first time doing something like this and don't want a bad rep



The vid turned out excellent! 

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks to the organizer and donors. 

Wow, what a win, its even the right colour. 

Only one issue, this might be the onset of CAD


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 6, 2013)

deepsouth said:


> Thanks to the organizer and donors.
> 
> Wow, what a win, its even the right colour.
> 
> ...



Congrats! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 6, 2013)

wooo-hooooo!


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 7, 2013)

*WOHOOO!!!
I love that little girl!!!! *

uttahere2::blob5::biggrinbounce2::blob4:







Jacob J. said:


> We have a volunteer following up on your prize now.




Hey, that would be awesome too!


----------



## JakeG (Apr 7, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> 7. 16 inch bar from joeb (winners choice Oregon or sandvik) is going to jake g 880 386



Wow thank you! Was not expecting to win anything!

Definitely want to try the Sandvik if it'll fit the 562xp


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 7, 2013)

Just watched the video - I see that little sweetie drew my name THREE TIMES and you kept putting it at the bottom! Hey!! :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Dan_in_WI (Apr 7, 2013)

JakeG said:


> Wow thank you! Was not expecting to win anything!
> 
> Definitely want to try the Sandvik if it'll fit the 562xp



The Oregon bar lookup says you need the D009 large Husky mount, which is what the Powermatch bar is.

The Sandvik is K095 Small Husky mount.

If you *really* have your heart set on the Sandvik bar I have a saw that uses the K095 mount I'd be willing to trade for your 562XP, because I'm a nice guy like that.:jester:


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!Thank you Mastermind for your very generous donation!!!!! And thank you Derbyguy for all your kind hearted ,hard work on this raffle to help a friend. Way to go!!!!


----------



## zogger (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! Speedy recovery manyhobies, get well man. Tell the young lady funny hats rule!! Yes!


----------



## rburg (Apr 7, 2013)

I just watched the video and I thought having the daughter doing the drawing was a good idea. To Manyhobies, I hope your recovery progresses well. To Derbyguy, congratulations on a job well done. Its events like this that make me feel good to be part of the AS community.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 7, 2013)

rburg said:


> I just watched the video and I thought having the daughter doing the drawing was a good idea. To Manyhobies, I hope your recovery progresses well. To Derbyguy, congratulations on a job well done. Its events like this that make me feel good to be part of the AS community.



Thank you it was really an honor to do this. It was mastermind that recommended a youngster do the drawing and Dans daughter was very excited to do it for this.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 7, 2013)

All the pm's have been sent out to the winners and the donators. Thank you and congratulations to everyone that helped make this happen. Since uncle moustache jumped the gun I made sure he was the last pm sent.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 7, 2013)

*Carving done by carvingsforchrist.com*

Dan here is the information I found out from lumberjackchef.


I know right! I hated to leave last night with the spot light saw racing still rolling and the fire started up. Had a blast and met a bunch of great folks. Matt and his family, you guys rock! Thanks for all of the donations for the manhyobies raffle on the little welcome bear, and Congrats to Iowa for winning it. We raised an additional 645.00 to add to the cause. No matter what the "regular folks" have to say about you chainsaw racing extremist, I would wager to say you are all some of the friendliest, most generous people on the planet. 

Thank you for doing this chef.


----------



## BigDaddyR (Apr 7, 2013)

Well done Derbyguy! I hope you heal quick ManyHobbies and congrats to the members of this site for reaching out and helping a good man and his family. It shows the good character of the site membership.

Now, I'm so PUMPED I WON!! I never win!! Thanks so much ScooterBum and I'll be in touch. :kilt:


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 7, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Awesome!!!!!Thank you Mastermind for your very generous donation!!!!! And thank you Derbyguy for all your kind hearted ,hard work on this raffle to help a friend. Way to go!!!!



Just give me a call or email. Congrats.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Apr 7, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Here is the video you have all been waiting for. I will also list the results after the video is posted.
> 
> Raffle for fellow AS member - YouTube



You guys nailed it on my screen name.  

Congrats to everyone, and I know sure am proud to be part of this fundraiser! I've been part of many with various forums and industries and they always turn out positive like this one has. It's great how folks with common interests can rally and help out one in need.


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 7, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Thank you it was really an honor to do this. It was mastermind that recommended a youngster do the drawing and Dans daughter was very excited to do it for this.



Yup. She's a smart girl, and knows who to pick!!


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Just give me a call or email. Congrats.



pm sent


----------



## R DeLawter (Apr 8, 2013)

Just watched the video and also received the PM that I was a winner.

Thanks derbyguy for all your work on this plus your donation.

God bless you and your family manyhobies and wish you the best.

I have a kidney transplant from a living donor and know how the love and generosity of those you don't know affect and humble you.

This web site has many thoughtful and generous members.


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks, Derbyguy for doing this, and thanks to everyone who donated and bought tickets. This is a great bunch of people here!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 10, 2013)

unclemoustache said:


> *WOHOOO!!!
> I love that little girl!!!! *
> .......



Thanks Unk!


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 10, 2013)

What a cutie!

You're allowed to wear the hat too, you know! :msp_smile:


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 11, 2013)

got my Fiskars X27 today, wooo-hoooo! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!:msp_thumbup: Feels great to win such an awesome prize while helping out a little. Great bunch of guys, they wouldn't even let me pay for the shipping!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 11, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> got my Fiskars X27 today, wooo-hoooo! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!:msp_thumbup: Feels great to win such an awesome prize while helping out a little. Great bunch of guys, they wouldn't even let me pay for the shipping!



Looking good Nik! Glad it made it OK!


----------



## R DeLawter (Apr 11, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> got my Fiskars X27 today, wooo-hoooo! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!:msp_thumbup: Feels great to win such an awesome prize while helping out a little. Great bunch of guys, they wouldn't even let me pay for the shipping!






I also received mine and it is very nice. Didn't expect to win something in the fund raiser.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 11, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> I also received mine and it is very nice. Didn't expect to win something in the fund raiser.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone.



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## R DeLawter (Apr 11, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Pics or it didn't happen





Well I would like to show you pictures of it + a lot of others. But I am so dam dumb that I cant get them to upload to the post using Windows 8.

Also have pictures of my [ new to me ] Silvey older style depth gage grinder. and the Husqvarna 2100 that was brought in the shop today.
1984 model that has not been used in 12-13 years


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 11, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> got my Fiskars X27 today, wooo-hoooo! THANK YOU VERY MUCH!:msp_thumbup: Feels great to win such an awesome prize while helping out a little. Great bunch of guys, they wouldn't even let me pay for the shipping!



Have fun with it Nik. I have 2 of them and really like how well they work. I've even broke one and they sent me a new one no questions asked.


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 11, 2013)

gotta love a company that stands behind their products. I have quite a few Fiskars gardening tools I'm more than happy with.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone else get their prizes.


----------



## zogger (Apr 12, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> gotta love a company that stands behind their products. I have quite a few Fiskars gardening tools I'm more than happy with.



I certainly like all mine so far, except the sharpener..for some reason I cant make it work. all the other fiskars tools though I like. I got their big garden shovel last year..man..killer!


----------



## JakeG (Apr 13, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Anyone else get their prizes.



Oh yes! And I'm so thankful :cool2:

This saw is going to LOVE a 16" bar!! Especially with the LGX chain I ordered.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 13, 2013)

*I'm getting there!*

Just reread this *whole* thread (glad I have my pages set to 100!:hmm3grin2orange. 

A big *THANK YOU* :msp_tongue: to each and everyone of you that helped us out either with your encouraging words or buying a ticket knowing you had a small percentage of winning! :msp_thumbup:

Just to give you guys an update. I'm feeling better. I've joined a low impact exercise group called "Bone Builders". It's a workout for older people, but I fit right in!:msp_w00t: I have little old ladies out repping me and they are using weights! 

Currently my neck is being a "PAIN IN THE NECK"! 

I'm getting there!

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## FATGUY (Apr 13, 2013)

glad to hear you're doing better.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Apr 19, 2013)

Has everyone received their prizes. Hasn't been much talk here lately. Sure would like to see pictures of everyone with there prize opcorn:


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks to the very generous woods port donation made by Mastermind, my 346 XP is being transformed as we speak. Thank you mastermind, and thank you Derbyguy for your kind gesture towards a fellow AS member. Heal quickly and be well Manyhobbies!!


----------



## BigDaddyR (Apr 19, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Has everyone received their prizes. Hasn't been much talk here lately. Sure would like to see pictures of everyone with there prize opcorn:



Patiently waiting. Will get picks when mine is recieved.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 20, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Just reread this *whole* thread (glad I have my pages set to 100!:hmm3grin2orange.
> 
> A big *THANK YOU* :msp_tongue: to each and everyone of you that helped us out either with your encouraging words or buying a ticket knowing you had a small percentage of winning! :msp_thumbup:
> 
> ...



No pain no gain. Push on through. Glad to hear from you


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 21, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Has everyone received their prizes. Hasn't been much talk here lately. Sure would like to see pictures of everyone with there prize opcorn:





BigDaddyR said:


> Patiently waiting. Will get picks when mine is recieved.




Me too. Naked Arborist hasn't been on AS in a while. Must be busy wrapping my saw up for shipping.


----------



## JakeG (Apr 21, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Has everyone received their prizes. Hasn't been much talk here lately. Sure would like to see pictures of everyone with there prize opcorn:



Pics??? Okay...

I put the 16" Oregon bar (that I won here) to use today :cool2:

Thank you again!


----------



## unclemoustache (May 3, 2013)

Got the saw today. Thanks, Naked Arborist, as well as derbyguy for putting this all together, and especially to manyhobbies for having difficulty so that we could give you a hand!


----------



## Stihl Livin (May 3, 2013)

That is a nice looking little saw.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 3, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> That is a nice looking little saw.



Might be a little too much for him though! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wagnerwerks (May 3, 2013)

I got mine! But I keep forgetting to take pictures. I thanked the giver already, but I was going to wait till I took pics to post this... 

Thank you! I already used two of them the other day!


----------



## Stihl Livin (May 22, 2013)

Ok so we are still waiting on a couple more pictures here guys. Hope everyone has received there prizes and are happy. Dan its been a while since we've heard for you here too. Hope things are going well and you are healing.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 22, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Ok so we are still waiting on a couple more pictures here guys. Hope everyone has received there prizes and are happy. Dan its been a while since we've heard for you here too. Hope things are going well and you are healing.



Sorry guys, been busy on the CX/GL forum. The bikes are *finally* coming out of mothballs! 

Things are getting better. I can lift my little girl Lilyana and hold her for a while. Unplanned movements are still a problem. If Lilyana is holding my hand and pulls when I'm not expecting it, I feel dull pain.

I did run my little Poulan 2150 the other day and trimmed a few branches off of a tree.

I lost a lot of strength just waiting to heal. Slowly but surly I'll get there!

Thanks again for all of the support you guys gave us! The kind and encouraging words along with the 4-6 cords of wood that was cut! 

I've been thinking about that wood and will take from the top of the pile and stack that in the shed, give it a few more weeks and stack some more. 

Thanks again!

Dan, Linda, and Lilyana Grace LaDuke :msp_biggrin:


----------



## BigDaddyR (May 23, 2013)

Mine is on the way per scooterbum with some improvements and extras. I'll post as soon as I get it. Keeping my fingers crossed for this week. 

Glad your getting better man!


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## BigDaddyR (May 28, 2013)

Mine has arrived complete with pics. Very cool older saw. Scoot sent along a really nice bar in almost new shape 18" instead of 16". Perfect for the smaller wood saw. Some spare Stihl oil and bar scabbard. A BIG Thank You to Scooterbum!





Wife was happy this one didn't cost anything. LOL









Now for Murphy's Law. 3rd pull on starter with new handle and cord pawls or something gives way:-(. 





Any chance anyone has this hanging around or a good suggestion where to get it. I'll post a pic of it below. 



Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## BigDaddyR (May 28, 2013)

I put it back together but here is the picture below. 







Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## mainewoods (May 29, 2013)

Hey guy's, I received my Mastermind woods ported 346XP, and holy mother of pearl!! What a professional, outstanding job by Randy. That saw is a screamer. Believe me when I say that a Mastermind woods ported saw is something special. Couldn't be happier with the results. I never win raffles as a rule, but man did I hit the jack pot this time. Thank you derbyguy for thinking of your friend and going out of your way to help him. Thank you Randy for the generous donation and the incredible woods port. Dan you hang in there and get well soon.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (May 29, 2013)

Thought I'd report in on how I'm doing. I'm getting stronger and can do more and more. I still have to be the one planning my movements. My little girl was holding my hand and pulling me which didn't feel very good. 

Congratulations again to the winners and thank you so much to everyone who joined in this raffle to give us a helping hand. derbyguy, thank you for all of your work keeping track of tickets and all of that gobbledygook (technical word).


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 29, 2013)

good to hear. keep on


----------



## Mastermind (May 29, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Hey guy's, I received my Mastermind woods ported 346XP, and holy mother of pearl!! What a professional, outstanding job by Randy. That saw is a screamer. Believe me when I say that a Mastermind woods ported saw is something special. Couldn't be happier with the results. I never win raffles as a rule, but man did I hit the jack pot this time. Thank you derbyguy for thinking of your friend and going out of your way to help him. Thank you Randy for the generous donation and the incredible woods port. Dan you hang in there and get well soon.



Hooked another one......... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## zogger (May 29, 2013)

manyhobies said:


> Thought I'd report in on how I'm doing. I'm getting stronger and can do more and more. I still have to be the one planning my movements. My little girl was holding my hand and pulling me which didn't feel very good.
> 
> Congratulations again to the winners and thank you so much to everyone who joined in this raffle to give us a helping hand. derbyguy, thank you for all of your work keeping track of tickets and all of that gobbledygook (technical word).



You just get better man, thats what we want to see. and no more ice skating with vans!


----------



## BigDaddyR (May 29, 2013)

zogger said:


> You just get better man, thats what we want to see. and no more ice skating with vans!



Yeah what he said. I work in a body shop. Nothing worse than seeing blood inside the vehicles sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## Stihl Livin (May 29, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Hey guy's, I received my Mastermind woods ported 346XP, and holy mother of pearl!! What a professional, outstanding job by Randy. That saw is a screamer. Believe me when I say that a Mastermind woods ported saw is something special. Couldn't be happier with the results. I never win raffles as a rule, but man did I hit the jack pot this time. Thank you derbyguy for thinking of your friend and going out of your way to help him. Thank you Randy for the generous donation and the incredible woods port. Dan you hang in there and get well soon.



Rules must be followed here on AS. Pictures or it never happened.


----------



## BigDaddyR (May 29, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Rules must be followed here on AS. Pictures or it never happened.



Yeah what he said. Man what's up. Video would be even better. C'mon man! Sup?! LOL 

I just want to droll at it. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Fingers


----------



## mainewoods (May 29, 2013)

Well I ain't tearin' that masterminded saw apart to show you the woods port, as much as I would like everyone to see it. :msp_biggrin: Besides Randy might not take to kindly to me messin' with his work. Might void my " warranty. I will clean it up and send a pic just as soon as I can drive (30 miles ) to my neighbors and borrow his polaroid. Coarse we ain't seen each other for a couple of months so we will have to pull a cork and be sociable for a spell. Might git back by Sunday- hafta drive another 25 miles to the picture takin' store to send it away to be developed- yup might be able to post it bout September- just before harvest time.


----------



## Stihl Livin (May 29, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Well I ain't tearin' that masterminded saw apart to show you the woods port, as much as I would like everyone to see it. :msp_biggrin: Besides Randy might not take to kindly to me messin' with his work. Might void my " warranty. I will clean it up and send a pic just as soon as I can drive (30 miles ) to my neighbors and borrow his polaroid. Coarse we ain't seen each other for a couple of months so we will have to pull a cork and be sociable for a spell. Might git back by Sunday- hafta drive another 25 miles to the picture takin' store to send it away to be developed- yup might be able to post it bout September- just before harvest time.



Maybe randy has a picture of it he can post for us


----------



## mainewoods (May 29, 2013)

Just joshin' with ya. I'll send a photo as soon as Randy is done portin' my Canon sure-shot .


----------



## BigDaddyR (May 30, 2013)

Okay so after breaking the rewind reel and starter pawl with my massive strength a few parts later I've got it all fixed up. Here's the video of it. Hoping to cut wood with it this weekend or at least some cookies tomorrow night to blow of steam for the end of the month. 

Thanks again Scoot! Do you have it tuned for 40:1 or 50:1? 


[youtube]wW1H-hsihNY[/youtube]


----------



## Mastermind (May 31, 2013)

derbyguy said:


> Maybe randy has a picture of it he can post for us



It looks just like this one only not so new.


----------

